
Videos of the Repression in Catalonia by the Spanish Police - aburan28
https://spanishpolice.github.io/
======
JTechno
[https://youtu.be/0DkgslgP7uU](https://youtu.be/0DkgslgP7uU)
[https://youtu.be/x-c11Y_fVKY](https://youtu.be/x-c11Y_fVKY)

and this, from the catalan police itself:
[https://youtu.be/oNSxZ45HA2g](https://youtu.be/oNSxZ45HA2g)

